

Apple Buys Online Mapping Company Poly9  - kvs
http://www.informationweek.com/news/software/web_services/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=225800163&subSection=All+Stories

======
martian
I met the Poly9 crew at a geo conference a couple years ago. They struck me as
incredibly talented. Their Flash-based globe (similar to Google Earth)
impressed me with its speed and responsiveness. I think they were using
Papervision 3D. If I'm not mistaken, their 3d globe is still used on the ever-
popular Twittervision:

<http://beta.twittervision.com/?mode=3d>

It's funny to me that one of Poly9's core products is in Flash, given how much
Apple has done to push Flash out of its recent products.

Anyway, I'm happy for the Poly9 team. I'm sure they'll be doing amazing things
with Apple.

